# What beaches in Lauderdale can we fish



## radioguy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi folks,
I'M a newbe and live 1 block off the beach in Lauderdale near La Olas. I am told I can fish only between 5 PM and 8 AM where the Lifeguards are. The Paper this morning says that Lauderdale plans to extend Lifeguards North of Sunrise ( and charge to park your car ) 
Just north of Sunrise is is where I have been fishing ...( just caught my first Pompano there last week ! normally jacks and ladyfish.) 
By the way I really enjoy the forum. There is lot to read for a rookie fisherman.

Where is a close place to surf fish after daylight?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome....
Someone should chime in..... I do not know the area...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Welcome*

and like Vic, (i also don't know that area) but give the guys time, and someone will jump in. In the mean time, If i was you, i would do a search on that area here in the fla section. And that might have some infor for you, again welcome to the Zoo


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I spent two weeks down in Boca Raton last year working during march. I fished just about every night at the beach access at Spanish River road. You can park on the side of the road for free,Don't go in the state park! it is like $15 to park Caught some jacks,whiting ,blue runners and got spooled by some sharks I was fishing from 4pm-9pm mostly. I think there are some open accesses around Lauderdale by the sea. Actually I was born in Ft. Lauderdale and my dad still lives in Miramar. I just don't know too much about the place ,it has changed a lot with all the new concrete :--|


----------



## radioguy (Jan 11, 2007)

*That is worth a try*

I see there is some metered parking at Lauderdale by the Sea I will try that next.

I did go to South Inlet park in Boca but when the Life guard showed up I had to pack up my stuff or stand on the jetties.

Next time I will try a few miles further North at the Spanish River Park 


Thanks I will announce any snags in the plan


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Try the jetty at Boca Inlet, I here some snook and permit hang out there on the outgoing tide, Free line a pig fish by casting up current with about a 1/4 oz lead and let it drift by you for snook. Do the same with a small blue crab (called peelers) for the permit. Some of these fish are big so be prepared. Boynton beach inlet jetty is another good spot.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

lauderdale by the sea has a pier that you can fish on if its open(half the time it needs repair) other than that im not sure


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What I can tell you is that:
7.4(b) Fishing or netting of fish is limited to the hours of 6:00 p.m. until 8:00 a.m. when on the beach and must be conducted in a safe manner. All debris, bait, fish line and hooks, and other fishing equipment or tackle must be removed from the beach after fishing has been conducted.

Exception: Surf fishing is limited to the hours of 4:00 p.m. to 8:00 a.m. in the area between NE 18 Street to NE 23 Street only.

Sorry, never fished south of Stuart.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 11, 2007)

O K , .... well thanks for the input. 
Not the answers I had hoped for, but I guess I will just have to work around the tourist and the regulations and plan to fish late in the day. Maybe focus more on the piers , jettys and bridges.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

the bridges here (palm beach) are doing pretty good right now and all the backwater is gettin it


----------



## radioguy (Jan 11, 2007)

*O K , was John Loyd Park a secrete?*

After trial and error I found a pretty nice spot to surf fish during the day.
John Loyd State Park works for me.
Friday there was baracuda, and today I caught Snook. Not large enough , though Guy fishin next to me caught a shark. 
For $3 bucks I can fish all day including parking.
Only place I found so far where you can fish from the beach after 9:00 AM.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Lloyd is great*



radioguy said:


> After trial and error I found a pretty nice spot to surf fish during the day.
> John Loyd State Park works for me.
> Friday there was baracuda, and today I caught Snook. Not large enough , though Guy fishin next to me caught a shark.
> For $3 bucks I can fish all day including parking.
> Only place I found so far where you can fish from the beach after 9:00 AM.


sorry, didn't see your post till now or I would have mentioned it. 

Glad you found it though.

There's room to surf fish there as well as other fishing.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Hey Radioguy go to www.boatlessfishing.com
its all about our neck of the woods, I think you'll like it.


----------



## hollywoodblues (Mar 8, 2007)

*state park*

Hey Radio guy, 
You mentioned fishing in John Loyd and said that you can fish all day. Is it true, that you can fish all day with no worries of getting kicked out by swimmers or lifeguards? What kinds of baits were you using and where can you recommend in the park to wet a line? I currently am also new to surf fishing and have only tried surf casting at a beach in Hollywood. I have had some luck with blues, ladyfish and 1 pomp, but that is it so far. Can you help me with some insight?


----------



## radioguy (Jan 11, 2007)

At John Loyd the jetty is closed to fishing.... for safety reasons? But just south of the jetty is where most of the fishermen are. There are some rocks there, and that would be a good place to start. 

The view there is pretty nice to, if you like being up close and personal with some large freighters, cruse ships, and motor yachts.

There seems to be plenty of room there for both fishing and the few swimmers. If things get slow or crowded there is always the pier to fall back on.


----------

